# Blood sugar levels



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2018)

As a newly diagnosed type 2 diabetic (3 weeks ago)  I took my blood sugar 10.7  went out and did 45 minutes on the turbo at 12.5 mph and took it again just 5 …....WoW how cool is that just goes to show exercise is good for you


----------



## C R (9 Mar 2018)

Be careful with generalising the conclusion, though. Are you on insulin or tablets?


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Mar 2018)

Indeed. 

One of my sisters-in-law, a confirmed sofa surfer, was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes a number of years ago, and has been taking medication for a number of years (Metformin? or something like that). 

At the age of 73 (better late than never), she decided to try an alternative to prescription medicine and began to attend a Gym Session (for shall we say, mature people?). 

After three months, she is no longer required to take medication.

She also looks, and feels better, a definite win win IMHO


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2018)

C R said:


> Are you on insulin or tablets?


Nothing as yet


----------



## vickster (9 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing as yet


Probably as related to when you’d eaten?


----------



## Cycleops (9 Mar 2018)

You should be able to control it by diet. I'm borderline so have to watch it.


----------



## C R (9 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing as yet


As @vickster says, probably related to having eaten. Keep up the exercise and diet to help keep things under control.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Mar 2018)

Can I ask as general question what were the symptoms that led to being diagnosed with diabetes? Or just random testing ? Possible unrelated issues necessitating a visit to the docs?


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2018)

MrGrumpy said:


> Can I ask as general question what were the symptoms that led to being diagnosed with diabetes? Or just random testing ? Possible unrelated issues necessitating a visit to the docs?


Most common symptoms are thirst, unexplained weight loss, tiredness


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Mar 2018)

Thanks ,


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2018)

MrGrumpy said:


> Thanks ,


And peeing a lot among other things

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/type-2-diabetes/symptoms/

If concerned see GP for check up and blood test


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2018)

MrGrumpy said:


> Can I ask as general question what were the symptoms that led to being diagnosed with diabetes? Or just random testing ? Possible unrelated issues necessitating a visit to the docs?


No symptoms at all for me it was just a routine test and quite a shock to be told you have type 2


----------



## C R (11 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> No symptoms at all for me it was just a routine test and quite a shock to be told you have type 2


Type 2 may be asymptomatic for a long time. Moderately elevated blood sugar levels don't necessarily cause acute symptoms, though they may still cause long term damage. There was a study in Australia in the nineties which concluded that, on average, type two patients were likely to have had elevated blood sugar for four years prior to diagnosis, based on peripheral neuropathy tests.


----------



## Julia9054 (11 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> No symptoms at all for me it was just a routine test and quite a shock to be told you have type 2


As a hypochondriac, I don't like hearing things like this. Who knows what conditions we could be walking around with!


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> As a hypochondriac, I don't like hearing things like this. Who knows what conditions we could be walking around with!


Diabetes, high blood pressure, high cholesterol I would think are probably the most common potentially asymptomatic conditions. All of which can be easily checked for however


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2018)

C R said:


> Type 2 may be asymptomatic for a long time. Moderately elevated blood sugar levels don't necessarily cause acute symptoms, though they may still cause long term damage. There was a study in Australia in the nineties which concluded that, on average, type two patients were likely to have had elevated blood sugar for four years prior to diagnosis, based on peripheral neuropathy tests.


I have a blood test every 12 months so mine came quite quickly.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Mar 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> As a hypochondriac, I don't like hearing things like this. Who knows what conditions we could be walking around with!



I am with you. Ignorance is bliss as far as I am concerned!


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> I am with you. Ignorance is bliss as far as I am concerned!


Until your heart, eyes, kidneys and peripheral vascular system packs up. It’s best not to be an undiagnosed diabetic


----------



## C R (11 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Until your heart, eyes, kidneys and peripheral vascular system packs up. It’s best not to be an undiagnosed diabetic


Definitely this. The long term consequences of high blood sugar levels are not fun.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Until your heart, eyes, kidneys and peripheral vascular system packs up. It’s best not to be an undiagnosed diabetic



Yes agreed. I was exaggerating. Among my friends / acquaintances / relations (many of whom, are, like me, past their “best before” date), there are some, who, IMHO, obsess about their health, talking interminably about every ache and twinge. I prefer to be a bit more optimistic and hope that I will just keep going, until, one day, “lights out”.. but, each to their own.


----------



## Julia9054 (11 Mar 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> I am with you. Ignorance is bliss as far as I am concerned!


Whereas i worry about everything!


----------



## C R (12 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I have a blood test every 12 months so mine came quite quickly.


Prevention, so that things are caught early and so easier to deal with, is the best and cheapest approach.


----------



## JhnBssll (26 Apr 2018)

@numbnuts I'd be interested to know how you're getting on with tracking your blood sugar and how it's affected by cycling etc - I've had a glucose tolerance test today after getting a slightly raised blood sugar level of 8.8 in a blood test last week. I'm not really sure what the results are going to show - in my case the diabetes will be secondary (I lost half my Pancreas a couple of years back) so it's not likely to be a standard case of type 1 or type 2, in fact I've been warned it could be "double diabetes" which I didn't even know existed until very recently 

Either that or it was just an anomylous test result - I'm ever the optimist


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> @numbnuts I'd be interested to know how you're getting on with tracking your blood sugar and how it's affected by cycling etc - I've had a glucose tolerance test today after getting a slightly raised blood sugar level of 8.8 in a blood test last week. I'm not really sure what the results are going to show - in my case the diabetes will be secondary (I lost half my Pancreas a couple of years back) so it's not likely to be a standard case of type 1 or type 2, in fact I've been warned it could be "double diabetes" which I didn't even know existed until very recently
> 
> Either that or it was just an anomylous test result - I'm ever the optimist


They have classed me as borderline so no medication and can lower the numbers quite easily by exercise cycling and walking, but everything I eat puts it back up to 8.5 + which they say is normal for someone with type 2.
To be honest I have given up so much of the food I like I now find meal times a bore and don't really enjoy them, but I have to do as I'm told, the surgery has put me on a day course in June to learn all about diabetes so I may find out more about it there.


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2018)

I was also classed as borderline early this year.I was told to lose weight exercise more and cut out sweet stuff.Sweet stuff is very hard to cut out,but i also have dark nagging thoughts that it's all a big con to get people on to more pills.How come so many people like me and numbnuts suddenly find they are ar risk,after years of cycling.I am very skeptical,it's like the cholesterol fiasco allover again,i am thinking it's going to be blood pressure next scare.


----------



## JhnBssll (27 Apr 2018)

I've already made several lifestyle improvements post pancreatitis and will do everything the doctor tells me. It's simply not worth the risk. I've been alcohol free ever since so going without Haribo should be easy  If it's as simple as diet control and drugs I'll be pleased with the outcome, it's the daily injections and faff of carrying all the kit around everywhere that I'm keen to avoid... Just waiting by the phone to see what cards I've been dealt this time in the game of life


----------



## C R (27 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> I was also classed as borderline early this year.I was told to lose weight exercise more and cut out sweet stuff.Sweet stuff is very hard to cut out,but i also have dark nagging thoughts that it's all a big con to get people on to more pills.How come so many people like me and numbnuts suddenly find they are ar risk,after years of cycling.I am very skeptical,it's like the cholesterol fiasco allover again,i am thinking it's going to be blood pressure next scare.



Look at it from a different perspective, you may have been a full blown type 2 diabetic by now if you didn't exercise regularly. 

I have been type 1 for about 23 years now, with reasonably good control, but getting slightly unstable in the last few years. A couple of years ago decided to bring my bike back in use, and have slowly increased my mileage. Even though I don't cycle a lot (around 1000 miles per year) the improvement in my glucose levels and reduction in insulin requirements is amazing.


----------



## C R (27 Apr 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I've already made several lifestyle improvements post pancreatitis and will do everything the doctor tells me. It's simply not worth the risk. I've been alcohol free ever since so going without Haribo should be easy  If it's as simple as diet control and drugs I'll be pleased with the outcome, it's the daily injections and faff of carrying all the kit around everywhere that I'm keen to avoid... Just waiting by the phone to see what cards I've been dealt this time in the game of life


I wouldn't be too concerned about carrying stuff around. Insulin pens and needles don't take a lot of space, and don't need particular care in the moderate temperatures you are likely to face in the UK. With regards to injecting, the needles are tiny, only 4mm long, and you get used to it in no time.


----------



## JhnBssll (27 Apr 2018)

C R said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about carrying stuff around. Insulin pens and needles don't take a lot of space, and don't need particular care in the moderate temperatures you are likely to face in the UK. With regards to injecting, the needles are tiny, only 4mm long, and you get used to it in no time.



That's good to know, thanks  It would be quite a steep learning curve as I know bits but no real detail. I was diabetic for a month or two in hospital but my insulin was given via intravenous pump, they did a finger prick test every 4 hours and changed the dosage to suit. I don't actually mind injections so a 4mm needle would be no problem. I had blood taken at least once a day for 3 months in hospital 

I presume given the size of the needle it doesn't need to go in to a vein?


----------



## C R (27 Apr 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> That's good to know, thanks  It would be quite a steep learning curve as I know bits but no real detail. I was diabetic for a month or two in hospital but my insulin was given via intravenous pump, they did a finger prick test every 4 hours and changed the dosage to suit. I don't actually mind injections so a 4mm needle would be no problem. I had blood taken at least once a day for 3 months in hospital
> 
> I presume given the size of the needle it doesn't need to go in to a vein?


Self administered insulin is injected into the tissue under the skin. That way the insulin is absorbed gradually. Intravenous injection is only done in situations where you need the insulin level to go up fast, or with a pump under regular monitoring. BTW I have never heard of intravenous self administration, I guess it might happen, but I don't think you could do it with a pen and pen needle. 

Hopefully you'll be ok and not need it.


----------



## JhnBssll (29 Apr 2018)

Ok, sounds relatively straightforward then - perhaps not quite the nightmare I had imagined.

I've not been contacted with any results yet - I'm taking this as a positive sign as I know from experience they get on to you pretty quickly when they need to  Here's hoping anyway...


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2018)

Type 2 can be easily controlled by watching carb intake (carb counting, not calorie counting). It's how we manage my son's Type 1 (which is completely different disease). We weigh and measure his carbs so he can take the correct insulin dose.

For you, cut down 'white' carbs - i.e. white bread/rice etc and move to wholemeal/brown, but reduce what you have, and fill up with non-carb veg. We've changed our cooking to be less carby. Cake is a big no-no though - huge amounts of carbs in a 'muffin. for example - almost as much as in a meal.

PS to CR - there are two types of insulin injections, fast acting and long acting, or in the case of my son, he is on fast acting, delivered by a pump.


----------



## C R (29 Apr 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Ok, sounds relatively straightforward then - perhaps not quite the nightmare I had imagined.
> 
> I've not been contacted with any results yet - I'm taking this as a positive sign as I know from experience they get on to you pretty quickly when they need to  Here's hoping anyway...


Hopefully that's the case, best of luck.


fossyant said:


> PS to CR - there are two types of insulin injections, fast acting and long acting, or in the case of my son, he is on fast acting, delivered by a pump.



I am type 1 too. I was diagnosed when I was 22, so that probably made things easier for me. After 23 years I can hardly remember what it was like not being diabetic.

I am on the two insulin types. The slow acting one is supposed to provide a steady level of insulin throughout the day, equivalent to the slow continuous infusion from the pump. The fast acting one is absorbed quickly to provide the raise in insulin levels required when eating.

As I understand, the pump still releases the insulin subcutaneously, doesn't it? What kind of pump does your son use? How does he get on with it? My control is reasonable, so the pump has never been in my thoughts, but I am interested in other people's experiences, if you don't mind sharing. You can PM me if you prefer.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2018)

C R said:


> Hopefully that's the case, best of luck.
> 
> 
> I am type 1 too. I was diagnosed when I was 22, so that probably made things easier for me. After 23 years I can hardly remember what it was like not being diabetic.
> ...



My son is on the Accucheck insight. Its ok but we'e had lots of handset issues like everyone. We also use the Abbott Libre and an additional bit of kit called an Ambrosia Systems Blucon night rider which reads the Libre and sends readings to his phone.


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Apr 2018)

Spoke to the surgery today, the receptionist was able to tell me my results were back and that they suggest I am diabetic but nothing more at this stage... I've been given an appointment with my doctor but it's not for another week. I'm guessing this is a good sign as if it was serious they'd have had me in immediately. Hopefully a bit of diet control and weight loss will see me good but I'll have to wait until next Tuesday evening to find out


----------



## C R (30 Apr 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Spoke to the surgery today, the receptionist was able to tell me my results were back and that they suggest I am diabetic but nothing more at this stage... I've been given an appointment with my doctor but it's not for another week. I'm guessing this is a good sign as if it was serious they'd have had me in immediately. Hopefully a bit of diet control and weight loss will see me good but I'll have to wait until next Tuesday evening to find out


I would agree, good news, most likely, they would call you in straight away if you required immediate attention.


----------



## JhnBssll (8 May 2018)

Had my appointment this evening - confirmed I've got secondary type 1 diabetes so not ideal. The GP was clearly outside of his comfort zone as apparently my test results didn't make a lot of sense 

Fasting glucose was 6.0 which is apparently slightly above 'normal' but not quite Diabetic
2hr glucose was 11.8 which is apparently Diabetic (should have been 7.8 or below?)
Hba1c was normal (I forget the actual number)

The Hba1c was what he was struggling to understand, because it suggests overall my blood sugar level is roughly normal despite the glucose tolerance test showing a problem 

Anyway, I've been referred to an Endocrinologist so we'll see what they make of it  For the moment I've been told to carry on as I have been, but to avoid large doses of sugar because I clearly can't handle it as well as I ought


----------



## C R (8 May 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> Had my appointment this evening - confirmed I've got secondary type 1 diabetes so not ideal. The GP was clearly outside of his comfort zone as apparently my test results didn't make a lot of sense
> 
> Fasting glucose was 6.0 which is apparently slightly above 'normal' but not quite Diabetic
> 2hr glucose was 11.8 which is apparently Diabetic (should have been 7.8 or below?)
> ...


The hba1c being normal is good news, it means your overall glucose levels are as they should be.

The glucose tolerance test is a bit of a sledge hammer, it takes the glucose levels a long way out of whack and sees how long it takes the body to bring them back. I guess in your case it isn't unexpected to take longer. The hba1c levels would indicate that in normal circumstances your body is coping ok.

In any case, the endocrinologist should be able to clarify all your questions.


----------

